# Are there any laws that restrict the transporting compound bows in the state of NJ



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

AFAIK, there aren't any restrictions for transporting/possessing bows/crossbows in NJ. I've been pulled over with my bow case in the back seat, the cop looked in the case and sent me down the road... Either the cop didn't know the law or didn't care....

ETA: If you aren't comfortable with transporting your bow into NJ.... there is an R100 in Shartlesville Pa a few weeks after the event in NJ.


----------



## Richbat1 (May 23, 2017)

Never had any problems transporting any bow for hunting but then again don't go out of state to much. 
I would imagine as long as it's cased up and out of reach you're good to go.


----------



## LethalParadox (Dec 1, 2016)

I once had a not so great incident, where a drunk girl Friend tried to run from some jersey cops. They took us both into custody and stated an investigation. 
A half hour later the cops and I were laughing about it and admiring my bow.
They said it has to be cased (it was) but it wasn’t a big deal to them. They were just happy I had to take her home and not them.


----------

